# Vegemite!



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I lurve it...

Vegemite for Life!









goods on hot toast and melted butter.
Woo!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Heh.

This is what Alyssa orginally showed me about it..
I told her the only place I'd spread it is in the garbage. :greengrin:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Well I spread it on my toast.Everyday. :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

hee hee I love it. Its the best for when you are crook, too. I always know when I'm gonna get sick cos I start craving vegemite toast. 

Its definitely a love it or hate it thing.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't believe you guys eat that stuff...I agree with Amos...it is nasty...


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i live in NY in the good ole US of A and i love the stufff!!!!!
i mix it in a bowl with butter then spread it on bread
i also use it when i cook my roasts
my kids like the promite
(it's vegemite only sweeter)
i cannot spread it as thick as the Aussies do but i like it
YUMMMMMMMMMMM
tho marmite (british version) is absolutely horrible
but we have vegemite and promite in the house all the time
(was given a jar of marmite once and fed it to my cat as a treat - she loved it)


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh yee Cat's LOVE vegemite. If you ever leave vegemite unattended for 5 minutes, come back and there is a cat licking their lips, you should probbably not continue to eat it 

And I hate vegemite thick. I put it one really thin lol


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Reminds me too much of Spam.. I'm a firm believer that meat, should not come packed in cans.. not that you could really call spam meat. Or V8, even though some V8 tastes good, having all that stuff all mixed together in one place instead of seperate foods.. not nice.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yep, cats do love vegemite. 

And I hate it thick too, I spread it really thin. 

I'm with you Amos, meat should NOT come in a can (except tuna)


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

yee tuna is good


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Amos said:


> Heh.
> 
> This is what Alyssa orginally showed me about it..
> I told her the only place I'd spread it is in the garbage. :greengrin:


I don't know about vegamite but I agree with the above for the advertisement.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol i swear i had very seen that before.
I think it was something someone else had made as a joke.
I dunno


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Never heard of it before, looks disgusting :lol:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Mmm.. concentrated yeast extract.. num num...


----------

